# Warhammer 40k Anime Art: A new form???



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I started this thread to see how man y others than myself have ntocied the new merge of anime/magna with Warhammer 40k traditional art. I'm not talking about just the funny kid, amateurish looking ones. they now have some professional anime 40k art out there. the following for instance...........................



C:\Documents and Settings\Ted\My Documents\My Pictures\Warhammer_40K___Farseer_by_Tauring.jpg(forgive me, I cannot get the pic to work, use the link)


..................is a great example. Look at the expression, the defined features, the Eldar suit, the ligthing of the picture. Ahem, anyways, my point is how and when did all this exactly happen. Please, post more 40k anime/manga pics you find and share your thoughts


----------

